# Flywheel and clutch compatibility,band engine face bolt pattern



## Fall_apart_dave (Jun 8, 2021)

Hello 

I'm doing an engine conversion, hoping to mate an EA211 1.0TSI to an A012 pattern gearbox. 

I have a CAD drawing of the A012 side, but not the EA211 engine face. Can anyone help me here with bolt pattern?

Next issue. The input shaft of this gearbox is 26 tooth, stock clutch was 240mm but it does not need to be that size. 

I'm looking for a flywheel and clutch combo that will bolt to the 1.0 engine, and clutch that will fit the input shaft of the gearbox. 

Full disclosure:

Engine is 1.0TSI CHZB code.
Gearbox is 2.5TDI VW LT. 
Target vehicle is a Framo 901/2.

There are ergonomic reasons for the odd choices - namely bugger all space.


----------



## Fall_apart_dave (Jun 8, 2021)

Ok so I have found a 220mm 26 spline clutch disc, no idea of shaft diameter but I'm going to assume it's a match. 
That'll fit the stock flywheel and clutch. 

Now just need the face dimensions, and to worry about the starter motor location. Fun fun fun...


----------



## Fall_apart_dave (Jun 8, 2021)

Is the EA211 the same pattern as 020 gearbox?


----------

